# Liveaboard Gulf Coast Florida Marina



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

I live in Canada on Lake Ontario and plan to sail my 30 foot sailboat to Florida. What I would like to do is have her at a marina somewhere between St Petersburg and the Keys and liveaboard between January and March and then have her pulled and blocked for the rest of the year. (worry about hurricanes) My initial search indicates that the marinas that I've contacted do not have haul out services. Separate facilities do that. Is anyone aware of a marina along the Gulf coast that provides dockage, dry storage, liveaboard, haul out services. I would like to leave the boat in Florida and drive down each winter. Has anyone else done this and any tips or advice.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out Southwinds Magazine. It's a free download & there's a ton of info in it.
There's place on Lake Okeechobee that offers hard storage & claim their protected from storm surge. Start thinking hurricane & most of the time it's not the wind that gets you.

Good luck


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I would second Misfit's advice. The storm history for part of the Gulf coast is pretty intimidating... the cyclones tend to be strong and frequent. With this in mind, I'd look for storage up the St. Lucie Canal. It will be less expensive than storage on the coast and offer better protection for storm surge. You'll also have the benefit of being able to search for the best liveaboard marina without the additional requirement of finding one with haul-out services. Good luck!


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

Try Tampa, we haven't been directly hit in 92 years and the last time we boarded up our windows, laid down sand bags , and drank ourselves to sleep was 2005 (maybe we still do the latter). The bay gives great protection and there's plenty of places to hold out the storm, not to mention convenient access to Tampa, St Pete, the Gulf, and if you put the vessel on a trailer you can cut across the state in 4hrs and access the Atlantic and Caribbean.

I can see how hurricanes may be daunting but we honestly don't bat an eye. Once you go through your first, you'll be drinking cold glasses of hurricane punch with the natives out on the front porch. New member, can't post links yet but if you do a search for Tampa hurricanes, you'll see our local newspaper TBO has a great article on hurricanes.

If you do a Google Earth search for Davis Island you'll notice a seaplane basin at the southern most point with 60 sailboats moored in close proximity; they've survived there for 20 years. We also have plenty of dry storage just in case


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll compile a list of marinas that more or less meet your needs and post it.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Brackish_Beard said:


> I'll compile a list of marinas that more or less meet your needs and post it.


Not posted here yet, but, THANKS Brackish!

We are planning to splash in the Tampa area in March.

Greg


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

Found this great little website, hope it's everything you were looking for. Tampa Bay Marinas - 36 Marinas

Delezynski, have you been to the bay area before?


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Brackish_Beard said:


> Found this great little website, hope it's everything you were looking for. Tampa Bay Marinas - 36 Marinas
> 
> Delezynski, have you been to the bay area before?


*THANKS for the list!!*

No, we have not been there before.

I contacted Shell Point Marina and I think we will splash there as I was told we can live aboard as we prep. But he was not sure we could get a temp slip to base out of during our stay. We are thinking about cruising that area up and down to the Port Charlotte area.

I did get some pointers from another board member and the name of a storage yard south that would be good to store the trailer as we cruise. We like to anchor out a lot, but also want to use our truck to look around the area.

Greg


----------



## joebeach (Aug 16, 2011)

Also, check out the Regatta Pointe Marina in Palmetto FL, on the Manatee River near the Gulf, just south of Tampa Bay. I understand it welcomes live-aboards (not always the case in these parts). Can't speak to haul out and related facilities, but here's a link to the website:
Florida's Premier Live Aboard Marina with Boat Slip Rentals

Good luck!


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. One thing I have learned is that it is a lot cheaper to store your boat on your trailer at a storage site than to have them block it with jack stands. The reason I think is because they are able to move the boat around if need be. Hope to put some kind of plan together shortly.


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but would anyone know a boatyard along that coast that can handle a 22ft beam (cat). I don't seem to be having any luck finding one. I'm looking to be hauled out over the summer and return in the fall. I will need to do some work when I return so a DIY marina would be ideal.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I was at The marina at Fishermen's Village, Punta Gorda, Florida last week and they have a lot of live aboards, most are seasonal, but several live there year round. I visited my friend who has lived there for the past two years and loves this place.

Gary


----------



## Brackish_Beard (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll look around for a marina that can accommodate you Travellerw, what kind of work are you doing to your boat? My last marina wouldn't even let me hose the deck, citing "liability reasons" hah!


----------



## pirogue (Jan 29, 2015)

travellerw said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but would anyone know a boatyard along that coast that can handle a 22ft beam (cat). I don't seem to be having any luck finding one. I'm looking to be hauled out over the summer and return in the fall. I will need to do some work when I return so a DIY marina would be ideal.


travellerw, you might wish to check to see if Green Cove Springs Marina would be an option for you. I'm not affiliated with them, nor do I actually know much about them - but I had them bookmarked for future reference as a potential DIY yard. Good luck to you.


----------



## domonkos49 (Sep 12, 2020)

misfits said:


> Check out Southwinds Magazine. It's a free download & there's a ton of info in it.
> There's place on Lake Okeechobee that offers hard storage & claim their protected from storm surge. Start thinking hurricane & most of the time it's not the wind that gets you.
> 
> Good luck


they call that place 'hope-he-chokes-me" for a reason.


----------

